# Electrical Mods



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just completed some mods to the electrical system in the Outback....I added the park power conversion kit and, while doing that, I hardwired a surge suppressor in-line.

Here are some pictures of the mod.....click here..

The park power mod came as kit and was fairly straight forward to install. The mounting plate attached to the outside of the Outback had to be modified - as the mounting holes did not line up. Other than that, everything else went fine.

Inside the Outback, I removed the divider board that was in place to keep the shore cable away from the furnace and modified it such that I could attach it to the right side of the couch wall. This allowed me to mount the surge suppressor in such a way that I didn't drill through the right side wall. The instructions with the surge suppressor clearly stated not to mount this unit on its back parallel to the floor. The ideal mounting position is vertical; however, due to the amount of space that I had to work with I mounted it on its side. I checked with the manufacturer who said it was fine to mount it in this position.

Both the park power kit and the surge suppressor where purchase from Camping World.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Just completed some mods to the electrical system in the Outback....I added the park power conversion kit and, while doing that, I hardwired a surge suppressor in-line.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the mod.....click here..
> 
> ...


Looks good!!! Shore power mod is one that's always on my list.......

Surge Supressor is Huge!! I have one and tell everyone to do it!! It is cheaper than replying appliances, i lost a AC motor to low voltage...... Congrats Looks good and is a very important one!!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Great job and superb photos. I installed the surge supressor on my 268RL; you have far less room than I did--mine's beneath an end-table like cabinet between the two lounge chairs. I had to buy the ring for the box to make the 4" electrical box deeper. Even then, lying on my side in the summer heat wasn't a whole lot of fun!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Just completed some mods to the electrical system in the Outback....I added the park power conversion kit and, while doing that, I hardwired a surge suppressor in-line.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the mod.....click here..
> 
> ...


Looks good!!! Shore power mod is one that's always on my list.......

Surge Supressor is Huge!! I have one and tell everyone to do it!! It is cheaper than replying appliances, i lost a AC motor to low voltage...... Congrats Looks good and is a very important one!!
[/quote]

Thanks Clarke! The surge suppressor was expensive, but, I believe its well worth it if it can prevent damage to the appliances within the trailer. This particular one has a 2 min & 16 sec delay before power comes on in the TT. From what I understand, if you loose your power and your AC is running, it gives it time to reset.

I know awhile back there was some discussion concerning the portable surge suppressors and them being stolen. Camping world (and I am sure other RV supply companies sell a box that encloses around the portable unit so that it can be locked to prevent theft.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

hautevue said:


> Great job and superb photos. I installed the surge supressor on my 268RL; you have far less room than I did--mine's beneath an end-table like cabinet between the two lounge chairs. I had to buy the ring for the box to make the 4" electrical box deeper. Even then, lying on my side in the summer heat wasn't a whole lot of fun!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Do you have any pictures? I can relate to the bending over - for the extended periods of time - for me it was working with the #10 wire......I am sure glad it is in though......


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Just completed some mods to the electrical system in the Outback....I added the park power conversion kit and, while doing that, I hardwired a surge suppressor in-line.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the mod.....click here..
> 
> ...


Looks good!!! Shore power mod is one that's always on my list.......

Surge Supressor is Huge!! I have one and tell everyone to do it!! It is cheaper than replying appliances, i lost a AC motor to low voltage...... Congrats Looks good and is a very important one!!
[/quote]

Thanks Clarke! The surge suppressor was expensive, but, I believe its well worth it if it can prevent damage to the appliances within the trailer. This particular one has a 2 min & 16 sec delay before power comes on in the TT. From what I understand, if you loose your power and your AC is running, it gives it time to reset.

I know awhile back there was some discussion concerning the portable surge suppressors and them being stolen. Camping world (and I am sure other RV supply companies sell a box that encloses around the portable unit so that it can be locked to prevent theft.
[/quote]

Yes expensive... but on our last trailer the AC motor being down (from low voltage at robin hill) on upper 90' day made the camper miserably hot....... and new AC Motor installed was about the same cost as the supressor....... spending money on the supressor is good preventive medicine.


----------



## WoodstockWanderers (Dec 6, 2009)

I installed the park power kit on my 25RS as well and am happy with the conversion with one little nagging detail. The outside cover is not spring loaded or latched in any way. Just a hinge. When I'm running down the highway and look in the mirror, that cover is flapping up and down, which can't be good in the long run. I've been noodling several possibilities for a latch or keeper but none really seem just right. Any ideas out there from others who have installed this mod?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WoodstockWanderers said:


> I installed the park power kit on my 25RS as well and am happy with the conversion with one little nagging detail. The outside cover is not spring loaded or latched in any way. Just a hinge. When I'm running down the highway and look in the mirror, that cover is flapping up and down, which can't be good in the long run. I've been noodling several possibilities for a latch or keeper but none really seem just right. Any ideas out there from others who have installed this mod?


You could simply rotate the cover so the hinge is at the 9 o'clock postion and then the air would never open it.

I've never had mine open while driving...not should why your is comig open.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I guess the only solution is to sell the TT, and buy a 268RL; the power plug comes out the rear behind the spare tire, so the flapper won't flap in the wind!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

WoodstockWanderers said:


> I installed the park power kit on my 25RS as well and am happy with the conversion with one little nagging detail. The outside cover is not spring loaded or latched in any way. Just a hinge. When I'm running down the highway and look in the mirror, that cover is flapping up and down, which can't be good in the long run. I've been noodling several possibilities for a latch or keeper but none really seem just right. Any ideas out there from others who have installed this mod?


I agree its doesn't snap shut great when closed, but, never had a problem with it flapping while going down the road.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Just completed some mods to the electrical system in the Outback....I added the park power conversion kit and, while doing that, I hardwired a surge suppressor in-line.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the mod.....click here..
> 
> ...


The suppressor has some indicator lights on it for you to read. I wonder why you did not mount it at a place where you can easily see it?

Is the blue wire a ground? in house wiring the ground wire is usually green. Is blue a coded color for RV application?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> Just completed some mods to the electrical system in the Outback....I added the park power conversion kit and, while doing that, I hardwired a surge suppressor in-line.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the mod.....click here..
> 
> ...





> The suppressor has some indicator lights on it for you to read. I wonder why you did not mount it at a place where you can easily see it?


Yes, there are lights and what you don't see is that I created a hinged access to it under the couch. This makes for easy of getting to it. The unit had to mounted in the position that its in...ie., could not be mounted on the floor face up - thats per the company.



> Is the blue wire a ground? in house wiring the ground wire is usually green. Is blue a coded color for RV application?


What blue wire? There is a black wire. In housing wire, the ground is actually bare, common is white, and the hot wire is black. For RV's its the same for white and black; however, the green is ground. 
Just a side note - before you energize the suppressor, they have you connect the shore line to the unit before attaching to the load (RV), if all is wired correctly, the unit will energize correctly.


----------

